# Software Updates?



## jwcooper (Dec 15, 2005)

Has there been any word on when the next software update will be? Does TiVo ever give hints, release dates, or have a somewhat predictable schedule of releasing updates?

My Premiere is pretty slick so far (coming from a STS2), but I'm definitely looking forward to seeing this thing evolve.

Also, when they do release the software updates, do they ever include patch notes letting us know what's in each release?


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

early April.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

SugarBowl said:


> Early April.


In my eyes, that would mean April 10 at the latest. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

Didn't we just get the "early April" update?


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

yeh wasnt that 14.1a?


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

i2k said:


> yeh wasnt that 14.1a?


That's what I was thinking indeed...


----------



## AandFDakota2001 (Sep 6, 2008)

If you want to be up on the latest and greatest, you can submit your application to be a TiVo Beta Tester over at fieldtrials.tivo.com. They only accept certain individuals for certain beta testing projects and obviously, you have confidentiality statements to agree to, but if selected, you get to be the first to see new updates.


----------



## Dreamin (Sep 14, 2006)

'HD Menu Software Version' still shows: 1-0/2010.03.19-0927

I dont think we have the 'early April' release yet.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I would definitely like to see patch notes. FiOS recently started posting details about their software updates on the Verizon blog due to request.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> I would definitely like to see patch notes. FiOS recently started posting details about their software updates on the Verizon blog due to request.


You got a shade or a taste of what you want with TiVoJerry's post here. Let's hope the that turns into a regular occurrence! :up:


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Yeah it would be nice.

Here is the FiOS posting just for ideas. Even though I don't have a FiOS STB I will definitely be checking the posts out in the future just for curiosity sake.


----------



## jwcooper (Dec 15, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> Yeah it would be nice.
> 
> Here is the FiOS posting just for ideas. Even though I don't have a FiOS STB I will definitely be checking the posts out in the future just for curiosity sake.


I'm just not sure why they wouldn't *want* to post the patch notes. I can only image quite a few people would be happy to see a big list of bugs that were squashed (or a bug free product, but I digress), and new features to check out (even if minor). No need to really keep that info secret.

How frequent were updates for the Tivo HD, or Series 3 when they were first released? Was it once a month, twice a month, every other month?


----------



## Jim_Kirk (Mar 18, 2010)

My TiVo Premiere [purchased 3/28 from BestBuy] started locking up when pushing the TiVo button and when the HD UI interface started to load:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7869708#post7869708

This started recently and after the 14.1a software update loaded.

Was informed by TiVo Technical Support that a new software update will solve this problem. When will it be released, I asked? "Before the end of April" :down:


----------



## Unseen Llama (Nov 29, 2005)

Jim_Kirk said:


> My TiVo Premiere [purchased 3/28 from BestBuy] started locking up when pushing the TiVo button and when the HD UI interface started to load:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7869708#post7869708
> 
> ...


My Tivo is also having freezing issues and it was bought from BestBuy on 3/28.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

Jim_Kirk said:


> Was informed by TiVo Technical Support that a new software update will solve this problem. When will it be released, I asked? "Before the *end of April*" :down:


uhhh... it sounds like the update was pushed back a couple weeks.

I don't mind waiting on making the TiVo better, but suffering through these lockups is going to try my patience.


----------



## jwcooper (Dec 15, 2005)

Looks like the end of April for the next update is right.

From the @tivo twitter feed:

@technogeek Software updates are coming, the first at the end of the month, another in May. Feedback page can be found: http://bit.ly/92rthz


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/12175947517


----------



## SafariKC (Mar 6, 2000)

jwcooper said:


> Looks like the end of April for the next update is right.
> 
> From the @tivo twitter feed:
> 
> ...


 Oddly the premiere isn't in the list of DVRs they have you select. Oops


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

jwcooper said:


> I'm just not sure why they wouldn't *want* to post the patch notes. I can only image quite a few people would be happy to see a big list of bugs that were squashed (or a bug free product, but I digress), and new features to check out (even if minor). No need to really keep that info secret.
> 
> How frequent were updates for the Tivo HD, or Series 3 when they were first released? Was it once a month, twice a month, every other month?


Not many were watching that closely because the Series 3 was at least *stable* and wasn't locking up all the time.


----------



## MichaelJHuman (Aug 3, 2005)

I don't remember that many major updates to my S3. I don't think it was even one every 6 months.


----------



## brasscat (Mar 31, 2002)

I remember one or two at most a year for my HD. I suspect TiVo has to improve on that average for at least the first year or so with the Premiere.


----------

